# The June 2016 POTM Winner - @Tuna



## snowbear (Jul 12, 2016)

Congratulations to @Tuna, for _Veins_, our June POTM.


----------



## goooner (Jul 12, 2016)

Congrats, super shot!


----------



## waday (Jul 12, 2016)

Congrats @Tuna ! I love your work!


----------



## zombiesniper (Jul 12, 2016)

Congrats!


----------



## Tuna (Jul 12, 2016)

Awesome - thanks! It's an honor to have my photo chosen as photo of the month - especially seeing all the other awesome images that were nominated.

Tuna


----------



## tirediron (Jul 12, 2016)

Well deserved.  Great image.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Jul 13, 2016)

Congrats


----------



## jcdeboever (Jul 13, 2016)

Congrats, wonderful capture.


----------



## oldhippy (Jul 13, 2016)

Beautiful work, congrats. Ed


----------



## The_Traveler (Jul 13, 2016)

IMO, Tuna Onder is one of the best street photographers I've ever seen.
Nature photographers should rue the day he switches to their genre.


----------



## jaomul (Jul 15, 2016)

Excellent, well done


----------

